# Tig, Mig, stick, Welder settings app for your Android phone OR Iphone/Ipad.



## xalky

Theres an excellent app available for your android phone that shows you what settings to use when welding different metals, thicknesses, and weld types. If you go into your google play store on your phone and do an app search for "Miller welding" you should find it easily. Worth it's weight in gold and it's free.

For mig it can tell you amperage, wire size and wire feed rate.

For Tig it can tell you amperage, tungsten type and size, filler metal size, ac frequency etc...


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...DMsImNvbS5taWxsZXJ3ZWxkcy53ZWxkc2V0dGluZ3MiXQ..


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards

*Re: Tig, Mig, stick, Welder settings app for your android phone.*

There is also one for the iPhone and iPad.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/miller-weld-setting-calculator/id452837820?mt=8


----------



## xalky

*Re: Tig, Mig, stick, Welder settings app for your android phone.*

I'll change the title to reflect that. Thanks


----------



## JimInColorado

Xalky, 

Thanks for the link for the iPad.
This finally got me to download the App.
Very handy utility.

Jim


----------



## E.MARQUEZ

Very nice, thanks

Downloading it now for my Ipad.

Anyone know of an App for Oxy/ Acetylene welding and cutting?


----------



## Tony Wells

Hey! Now all I have to do is spend a few hundred on a "device" and I can get all sorts of free apps!


----------



## Ironken

The Miller app is o.k. For me, it will get you in the ball park but thats about all. The shielding gas I use for spray is different than Miller's recommendation. This really throws their recommended settings off. Lincoln has an app as well. I prefer the Lincoln app for MIG settings, as it allows you to select wire diameter.


----------



## Riotwarrior

No downloading in Canada


----------



## AxeMaker

There is a FREE version and this version which is paid for... it's inexpensive.

Pocket Welder Helper


----------



## AxeMaker

Welding Helper  There is a free version too.


----------



## Downunder Bob

xalky said:


> Theres an excellent app available for your android phone that shows you what settings to use when welding different metals, thicknesses, and weld types. If you go into your google play store on your phone and do an app search for "Miller welding" you should find it easily. Worth it's weight in gold and it's free.
> For mig it can tell you amperage, wire size and wire feed rate.
> For Tig it can tell you amperage, tungsten type and size, filler metal size, ac frequency etc...
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...DMsImNvbS5taWxsZXJ3ZWxkcy53ZWxkc2V0dGluZ3MiXQ..



Maybe this only works in US, as I have tried to log in at least ten times, but it won't accept me. Just repeats ID and password invalid, but doesn't say why. BTW I have never seen a miller machine here.


I guess I don't need it as long as I'm using my own mig machine because it has all of that printed inside the side door.


----------

